# replacement parts for nordica speed machine 14 boots



## skidbump (Mar 3, 2008)

I need to replace my heel and toe pads for both my boots.I have tried emailing nordica for other reasons and no one seems to wanna answer any questions.Any body know where i may score some?





thanks

Pat


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2008)

Right here.


----------



## marcski (Mar 3, 2008)

If you bought them at a good reputable shop that you frequent..they might do it for free.  I have the same boots and blew out one of the toe buckles.  (a pair of boots aren't really mine until that happens at least once..these made it to season 3 or 4).  Anyway, they ordered and repaired it for free.


----------

